
U.S. court blocks FCC bid to expand public broadband - srameshc
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-internet-ruling-idUSKCN10L23N
======
tracker1
I do have such mixed feelings here... on the one hand, it irritates me when
the federal government interfere with in-state laws and operations... on the
other, these states are doing the same to local municipalities.

All said, really would be nice to see some sanity regarding campaign
donations, PAC funding etc.

